# SR 9c



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

What do you think?

It looks ok to me but .......

RCG


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

i like rugers.

I was going to jump on the orginial SR9. The size, feel, weight, and ambi safety actually had me wanting one purty bad. but the recall happened and i backed off. Started checking into the gun again here recently and have been reading of some other possible issues. This has me a bit leary of the entire SR9 format.

Ruger is a great company that suposedly has great customer service. No first hand experience there as i have never had any problems or reasons to send in any of the ruger rifles, pistols, and revolvers i've owned. That speaks well at least for the older designs. As far as the plastic wonders, i don't know. 

i will probably eventually own a SR9 or SR9c.........too many positive features to ignore or pass by. I just want the design to mature and prove itself.......and not at my expense or my headache.

This new SR9c looks interesting....a possibly better designed mag release, dual recoil spring system, a possible ccw for sure. But initial recall with the SR9 along with some other possible issues just make me cautious for now with the SR9 series. it will either be my loss or my gain by waiting....either way, time will tell.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Deputy if you don't mind my asking what other possible issues are you hearing about? Just curious because what little I have found all seemed very positive.

Like you guys I am interested and keeping an eye on the SR9 and the soon to be released SR9C. Never been a fan of Ruger semi auto's but these 2 offerings are intriguing. For all those who like the many admirable features of Glock but clamored for an additional safety, less agressive grip angle and an adjustable back strap, it's here. I like the fact it is so thin and very ambidexterous. Not wild about the loaded chamber indicator or the funky take down lever to remove the slide but the rest of it is darned appealing.

I would second the sentiment to give the SR9c some time to work out the kinks if any develop. Cars, weapons, etc. it's never best to be the first one in line. Regrettably corners are often cut (or shall we say processes rushed) to meet release deadlines making the customer the final QA/QC inspector.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There have been issues with peening of the barrels which is the chamber end of the barrel rubs and burrs as the gun cycles a new bullet in. It happens on a few of the guns. Also there has been some cases the mag release button sticks. I own 2 SR9's neither with a problem and have 2,000 rounds through one and just over 1,000 through the second one. 

There are a ton of them out there and a few have problems. Because there is an internet and those with problems flock to it to see if they are the only ones or if others have the problem too it appears to be a bigger problem then it may actually be. Now any peening of a barrel is bad and to have it appear like it has is not a good thing.

The Funky take down lever is one of the nicest features of the SR9 in my opinion. It makes it so easy to take the gun down you can do it with one hand and without pulling the trigger. Very nice.\

The SR 9c is interesting to me. 

RCG


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

recoilguy nailed it on the reported issues......
a general google search on the words sr9 peen..... or.... sr9 peening will get you some reports and pics

true enough, there have been thousands of these guns sold with a small percentage reported on various gun boards of peening issues...........

how wide-spread the issue is can not be said as not everyone participates on dedicted ruger forums to report the good or the ugly. I would suspect that if it was a very wide-spread problem, ruger would had stopped production, corrected it and brought out a SR9 MKII version......

The SR9 design is fantastic.....feels good, great features. But as stated, with just about any brand there might be a few kinks to work out in early production runs.

My prediction is ruger has probably addressed any short-comings in the "c" model from lessons learned on the orginal. So this compact version just might end up being the cats meow...but i will rely on others to experiment with it first.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

i want one!!!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification fella's. I did do a brief search and found some older (read 2007/2008) complaints mostly about the recall, magazines, mag release problems and a few lemons failing to eject and stove piping. More recent data seems harder to come by other than apparently the recall fixed most if not all of the issues and I found a few very favorable reviews. One I can mention since he's linked to here on our forum is nutnfancy who was very impressed and a few members on other forums who have them, have been putting thier SR9's hard through their paces seem very pleased. I may be wrong but I think this sucker is a real sleeper of a gem reminicent of the once but no longer relative unknown that was CZ. Price at the moment is certainly excellent. The pending release of the compact version, if successful, will only improve the lines appeal by offering some size options in the same platform. I just might have to justify a full size 9mm handgun purchase soon.


----------



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

I picked up an SR9c on Wednesday. Took it to the range on Thursday. Put 150 rounds through it and am very impressed. I was afraid that I would regret selling my Beretta to get it. Not one ounce of regret so far. After 150 rounds, no peening or anything. All 150 rounds were WWB. I had 2 light primer strikes. I just recocked the striker and they fired second time around. 2 out of 150, I'll chalk it up to the ammo instead of the gun. A little disappointed that there is no second strike capability though. Overall, very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Ciliatus (Jan 16, 2010)

I have the SR9, which is my first handgun. I LOVE it. I've been looking at the Kel-Tec P11 as a second gun but I'd like to hear a bit more about the SR9c first. This looks promising.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I rented one at the range earlier this month. I was rather shocked with how well it shot for a newbie like me.

As for the QC and design issues, it would be interesting a good, unbiased gunsmith familiar with the SR9 and get his/her take on the situation.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I have a SR9 and when I seen the SR9c I just had to have it, so I contacted the gun shop I go to and he said he had 3 and was down to 1 I told him to hold it for me so I could put it on layaway. Now this month I have something else now to pick up


----------



## dehoopta (Mar 2, 2010)

Has anyone had the problems of failing to reset after firing using the 17 shot mag? I have heard a few people have problems with only the 17 mag and not the 10 shot mag


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*mag problems*

I just bought a sr9c and took it to the range last monday for the first time, first of all its a great shooter, really liked it and felt comfortable right away in my hand. very accurate. as for the 17 round mag i had numerous problems with it, jammed, several times and many times failed to hold back the slide on the final shot. i tried loading it with less then 17 rounds but didnt matter, still jammed and had rounds that wouldnt feed. the ten round mag was flawless, never a problem out of over 100 rounds. I called ruger and was told i have to ship it back at my expense and they will look at it and see whats wrong, i asked if i could just exchange it for another ten rounder but was told no i couldnt, kinda of ticked me off since for concealed carry the 17 round is a little too much for the holster. I would recommend the gun, just not the larger mag.


----------



## TexasCHL (Feb 24, 2010)

Bought an SR9c about 2 weeks ago for the wife. I like it so much I may take it away from her. Between us we've put about 250 rounds through it and it has functioned flawlessly using a wide range of factory and hand loads. It's quite a bit larger than my Kahr MK9 that I normally carry but conceals easily.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Second Range Visit*

Better news on my 17 round mag, after having problems the first week with jamming and failure to hold the slide open, the magazine performed flawless the second time around, still prefer the 10 round mag but good to know the large one is useful if needed. The gun itself is awesome, fired a mix of ball, self defense and +P ammo and its great across the board and doesnt seem to prefer any one kind of ammo. I even used some Russian ammo I found on sale and it fired flawlessly too, did have to clean and scrub the gun after i was done but no problems with using it. if you looking for CC pistol this one has to be on your list and given strong consideration.


----------



## melloyello (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a sr9 and it has never and I mean never failed at all. It's very accurate too. I have ordered the sr9c for my wife and can't wait to see if it is as accurate. If the trigger is as good as mine and lighter I may have to take it from her.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I picked up an SR9c a few weeks ago and have a few hundred rounds through it now. My impressions are extermely positive in most areas. Once I got the sights adjusted it is the most accurate pistol I own. Follow up shots were quick and easy. The triggle pull is smooth but gets really hard just before it releases the firing pin. I'm hoping that the pull will smooth out some with time, but wouldn't give up the gun if it doesn't. The grips are just right for my large paws. I can barely fit my pinky onto the pistol even with the 10 round mag without the extension. The only thing I want to change is the sights. I'd eventually like some type of night sight since this is a house gun.


----------



## melloyello (Dec 30, 2008)

deputy125 said:


> i like rugers.
> 
> I was going to jump on the orginial SR9. The size, feel, weight, and ambi safety actually had me wanting one purty bad. but the recall happened and i backed off. Started checking into the gun again here recently and have been reading of some other possible issues. This has me a bit leary of the entire SR9 format.
> 
> ...


Why do people do this? If you don't own one and shoot it regularly then how can you give an opinion of it. You have nothing to base your opinion on except for what you have read on the internet. And you will always read more negative than positive on the internet. 
The SR9 is an awesome handgun. Over 500 rounds through mine and it hasn't ever jammed, misfired, anything. I shoot it and clean it, shoot it and clean it, shoot it and clean it. It never asks for anything more of me.


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

*SR Family*

Bought the SR9, and have put perhaps 400 flawlessly presented rounds through it; great shooting piece, if a bit large/bulky for carry. Sooo...got its baby brother, the 9c, with the intention of adding it to my cc rotation. It, too, shoots like a champ: accurate, almost no perceived recoil, and small enough to carry as well. After 100 rounds with the C, I've had no problems in ANY area, and am very pleased. With BOTH of 'em!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool it is good to own guns that make you happy!!!

RCG


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

It got a positive review here: Ruger SR9c Handgun Review | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I'll chime in here.

The SR9c is a GREAT little gun. 
Yes there were a couple of issues with the SR9 but they have been worked out.
The "c" is the result and yes there are more expensive guns BUT for reliability, accuracy and concillibilty.... The SR9c is perfect. (IMHO)

Lateck,


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

Jumping on an old thread also, picked one up last weekend and finally got to shot it yesterday. Can I just say awesome gun, very accurate and very reliable, I did have a few jams with the 17rnd mag but after I ran it through about 50 rounds no issues.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

i was at a local gun shop a few weeks ago looking at a gen 4 glock, and the guy ask me if i have ever shot the sr9. I was impressed with the way it felt for sure!! He said that alot of police departments are moving to the sr9. I know none around here have, but is that true anywhere else? If so they must really have a lot of confidence in that gun which would be a huge selling point for me!


----------



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

from what i understand
ruger hade a recal on the sr9 due to dropping the gun from who knows where or how high and it fired a round when it hit the ground, so california was not going to put the guns on there good list because of this, ruger who is based out of arizona next door to california aka a good market fixed the problem to keep california happy and a market. if im wrong about this please correct me


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

I own a SR9c which I purchased back in August. It has about 500+ rounds through it and has yet to experience any functional problems. However, there is one problem that many seem to have and that is the pin which holds the mag release tries to work its way out of the frame. Several of us have used loctite or CA glue to fix it and this seems to take care of it. I find the gun to be extremely accurate for an auto pistol, for a compact pistol, for a handgun in general. It shoots as well as any revolver I have allowing me to put 10 rounds into the X ring of a man size silhouette target at 10 yds while taking my time between shots. If I rapid fire I can still keep most in the 10 or 9 ring which is perfectly acceptable to me.


----------



## haroldg48 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm with Specter on the SR9c. Bought mine in July, have about 500 rounds through it of all makes -- ball and JHP -- with no problems. I love the trigger, love the accuracy, and like the conceal-ability. I think it's nice looking too!

I think Ruger hit a home-run with this pistol.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Received the SR9c last week, put 200 rounds of federal FMJ 115gr through it. No problems with either 
magazine. I have an additional 17 round mag on order. The 10 round is fine for carry, but if I need to
put another mag in while on the street, well something really bad is happening and I think the 17 round
mag is in order.

The spring was a bit stiff at first purchase, but after 200 rounds it seemd to loosen up just fine.

Love the feel, love the caliber, love the trigger, I love this gun! I would sleep with her were it not for what
the wife would say!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Lefty Shotlow (Jan 10, 2010)

A few months ago I headed to my favorite local gun store to purchase a G19 Gen4. Owned a Gen 2 a few years ago, which I liked so thought I'd update. While I was waiting I took a look at a 9c. Couldn't believe how much better it felt in my hand. The controls were exactly what I was used to with my 1911's. Decided on the spot to purchase the 9c rather than the Glock. Then they told me how much the 9c was and I hesitated since it was a couple of hundred less than the Glock. I began thinking that I should do a little research first, but the store owner vouched for it so I bought the 9c. 700 rounds now with no malfunction. Eats most anything, runs fine when it's dirty and shoots better than my 4inch 1911's. Great shooter at a bargain basement price. I have no complaints.


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

*DO NOT hesitate to buy an SR9c, this gun is going to be one of Ruger's biggest sellers ever. Has a "Great Trigger" accurate and dependable. Excellent for carry, get one ASAP.*


----------

